# Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an



## m-o-m-o (13. April 2012)

*Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Vorab: Diese News gibt es eigentlich schon seit dem 20.03.2012, allerdings hat weder PCGH berichtet noch hat wohl irgendjemand hier im Forum ein Wort darüber verloren.

Der Kabelnetzbetreiber Unitymedia, der wie nun auch KabelBW zur Firma Liberty Global gehört und mit genannter fusioniert werden soll, hat sein Kabelnetzangebot erneuert. Es wurden einige neue Verträge zum 02.04 eingeführt, die die alten ersetzen. Bereits vorher war eine Neuerung bei Unitymedia abzuzeichnen, denn das Modulationsverfahren für die 4 Uploadkanäle wurde auf QAM64 geändert, selbst für diejenigen, die eine 32 MBit Vertrag hatten. Zudem bietet Unitymedia schon etwas länger einen 10 MBit Upload für Businesskunden an.

Dazu zählen die Internetangebote:
-10 MBit Down / 1 MBit Up für 15€/Monat
-50 MBit Down / 2.5 MBit Up für 20€/Monat
-100 MBit Down / 5 Mbit Up für 25€/Monat
-150 MBit Down / 5 Mbit Up via Zusatzoption für 100Mbit - +10€/Monat = 35€/Monat

Die Kombipakete mit TV und/oder Telefon kosten entsprechend mehr.

Meine Meinung: Mehr Speed ist natürlich immer schön (wir müssten die Tage mal Post von Unitymedia bekommen und dann auf 100MBit geschaltet werden ), aber der Upload ist vergleichsweise viel zu gering. Bei der 150 MBit Option beträgt das Verhältnis nur noch 1:30. Zudem wird der Upload für DOCSIS 3.0 Kunden (64MBit und  128 MBit) 500 Kbit geringer sein.

Quellen:
unitymedia.de
Die Konfigurationsseite meiner Kabelfritzbox (bezüglich Uploadkanäle)


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Toll und wenn das mehrere im Haushalt nutzen, hat man fix die Karte mit dem A.
Internet über Kabel kann man wirklich echt vergessen. Steht man alleine da ist alles ok, aber sobald mehrere mitspielen, hat es sich schnell ausgeträumt mit dem fixen Internet. 

Ne, ne da genieße ich lieber mein "Glas/Kupferkabel" VDSL 50 wo ich zwar ein paar Euro mehr für zahle, aber dafür auch das bekomme wofür ich auch gezahlt hab. Egal wie viele nun im Haus das I-net des Providers nutzen.


----------



## neo27484 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

unitymedia ist ein ziemlich dubioser verein. denen würde ich nicht über den weg trauen. kann gerne jeder nach googlen. ziehen alte leute über den tisch und so ... pfui teufel.


----------



## BassT (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

danke für die news!
habe eben bei meinem anbieter auf die seite geschaut und siehe da, auch neue produkte! geil!
Willkommen bei wilhelm.tel Norderstedt

100/20mbit für 29€ mit tele flat.  wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## ChaoZ (13. April 2012)

Die, die viel haben, bekommen mehr. Die, die nichts oder wenig haben, stehen weiterhin mit leeren Händen da. Aber gut, das Thema wurde oft genug diskutiert. Schön das zu solch günstigen Preisen an manchen Orten schnelles Internet gibt. Ich bezahle ja noch knapp 30€ für ein DSL6000, aber da gibt's welche die sind viel ärmer dran.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Das wird leider auch noch ne Weile so bleiben, bis eben das gesamte funk netz in Deutschland fertig ausgebaut ist. 
(LTE 100 mbit/s)


----------



## grensen (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

kann die negativen aussagen über unitymedia absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

was hat mich die telekon und 1&1 beschiessen, in 6 jahren bei der telekom hat sich kein schwein für meine probleme interessiert, abkassiert wurd immer. 1&1 will ich garnicht erst anfang...
unitymedia in 3 jahren genau ein problem gehabt, was sich per google sogar lösen lies, vor 2 wochen hat der ping angefangen von 10-30 zu springen, modem restart und auch das prob is gelöst.

die leute von denen waren oftmals schon bei uns im haus und haben gefragt ob alles läuft oder wir probleme hätten, ob jetzt techniker oder leute die wegen der zufriedenheit fragen. alleingelassen gefühlt hab ich mich bei denen noch nie!

ich hatte damals mit 20 mbit+teleflat+digitvangefangen und heute 64/5mbit+teleflat+digitv für 40€. kann mich echt nicht beschweren, geschwindigkeit immer da wo man sie auch bekommt. 
würde mir noch alle hd kanäle für die 40€ zusätzlich wünschen, dann wärs sogar perfekt.


----------



## Gruselgurke (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Die Download Geschwindigkeiten der Kabel Anbieter sind ja schön und gut aber beim Upload tut sich seit Jahren absolut nichts. Deswegen werde ich mir auch nie einen Kabel Anschluss zulegen, mir sind meine 10Mbit upload bei der Telekom um einiges mehr wert als der theoretisch dreifache download den ich mit so einem Angebot bekommen würde...
In Zeiten von Cloud services und massiven online backups ist das einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ich hätte eigentlich gehofft das 20 Mbit mal mittlerweile zum Standard werden würden. Oder die Telekom mal ihren Arsch bewegen würde was den FTTH ausbau angeht. Die paar kleinen Städte die sie da bisher versorgen wollen ist doch echt lachhaft.. dazu dann noch die tollen drosselungen nach nur wenigen 100GB traffic.
Und in anderern Orten surft man noch mit ISDN. Wird wirklich mal Zeit das sich in Deutschland da was tut, das Internet ist somit DER Wirtschaftsfaktor überhaupt.


----------



## Combi (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

ich hatte teledoof,vodafone,arcor und alle waren totaler mist...jeder von den vereinen machte irgendeinen mist mit der leitung,
buchten auf einmal von nem konto ab,dass es seit 2 jahren nicht mehr gab(1 woche kein netz dadurch)
der andere verein gab mir alle 5 minuten nen disconnect,der andere zu teuer für so wenig leistung...

der erste verein der alles bis heute richtig macht,und super speed/ping gibt und dazu noch günstig ist..unitymedia.
bin seit über 2 jahren dabei,telefon und inet (hd-tv-komplettpaket über den vermieter für 1 euro im monat)
sollte mal was sein,anrufen und 5 minuten später rennt die leitung wie sie soll...
32 mbit(mindestens) und nen ping wo andere gamer von träumen...
bin seit über 15 jahren onlinezocker und habe mit pings von 145 gezockt..
ich habe überall..nen 15-27er ping,bf3..mw3...mw2...bo...bf2...bfbc2....egal...ich habe fast immer den besten ping.
zusammen mit den 32mbit dl-speed...dass was ich will...



ich bin sehr zufrieden mit unitymedia und werde meinen speed auf 50 oder 100 mbit erhöhen...
dann brauch ich für meine "sicherungskopien" ala 900mb nur noch 1 minute statt 3....
ende!


----------



## Kampftablette (13. April 2012)

Combi schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> ich bin sehr zufrieden mit unitymedia und werde meinen speed auf 50 oder 100 mbit erhöhen...
> dann brauch ich für meine "sicherungskopien" ala 900mb nur noch 1 minute statt 3....
> ende!


Mach das, es wird dich keiner ausm Forum davon abhalten. Allerdings kann ich mir keineswegs vorstellen, dass du 900MBYTE innerhalb von 3 Minuten ins Web lädst. (Bezogen auf deine Angabe, im Besitz eines Unitymedia 32000kBIT Anschlusses zu sein). Beim Download mag das ja Stimmen. Selbst mit einem 100MBIT Anschluss wird diese Zeit bei weitem nicht möglich sein. Beim 6-fachen der Zeit kommen wir der Realität schon näher. Vorausgesetzt du kannst durchgehend mit der vollen Uploadgeschwindigkeit senden. 

Es stört mich ebenfalls, dass die Uploadraten für privatpersonen einfach zu niedrig im Vergleich zu den Downloadraten sind. Eine Cloud hat bei den aktuellen Geschwindigkeiten wenig Sinn (Abhängig natürlich von den zu Speichernden Daten)... Hier muss dringend etwas geändert werden! Natürlich dürfen dabei wenig ausgebaute Gebiete nicht zu kurz kommen. 

Leider liefert ein Anbieter nicht an jedem Standort die gleiche Qualität. Sowohl Technisch als auch Servicebezogen. Dafür sind einfach an jedem Bezugspunkt verschiedenste Beschaffenheiten verantwortlich.


----------



## Greeny (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das wird leider auch noch ne Weile so bleiben, bis eben das gesamte funk netz in Deutschland fertig ausgebaut ist.
> (LTE 100 mbit/s)



Auch dann wirds nix mit LTE. An Orten, wo DSL ausgebaut ist (egal wie schnell), gibts lt. Telekom keinen LTE-Anschluss.


----------



## Kondar (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Toll und wenn das mehrere im Haushalt nutzen, hat man fix die Karte mit dem A.
> Internet über Kabel kann man wirklich echt vergessen. Steht man alleine da ist alles ok, aber sobald mehrere mitspielen, hat es sich schnell ausgeträumt mit dem fixen Internet.
> 
> Ne, ne da genieße ich lieber mein "Glas/Kupferkabel" VDSL 50 wo ich zwar ein paar Euro mehr für zahle, aber dafür auch das bekomme wofür ich auch gezahlt hab. Egal wie viele nun im Haus das I-net des Providers nutzen.


 
Stimmt.
Ich komme auch nur auf ~15,5MB/s mit meinem 128MBit Leitung.
Auch der Ping ist mit ~10-20 ms in BF3 totaler Mist.
Liegt sicher nicht am WLan sondern an dem Häuserblock wo eigendlich alle Unitymedia nutzen.

Danke das Du mich über die Gefahren von Kabel informiert hast.


----------



## Genghis99 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Pauschal kann man nicht sagen : Kabel ist besser als DSL - WLAN besser als LTE - UMTS ! Ist der Takt bei Volksmusik.

Eine solche Aussage würde ich nur lokal - zu bestimmten Zeiten und mit dem Meßgerät in der Hand treffen.
Oft ist es eher so das die Leute "überversorgt" sind - und überfordert mit (z.B.) allem was off-box-Konfiguration betrifft. Was machen 10 N-WLAN Router in meiner Nachbarschaft, wenn 8 davon auf Kanal 6 arbeiten ? Richtig - Sich gegenseitig stören.

Auch begann der Ausbau der Kabelnetze in den frühen 80 er Jahren und längst nicht jedes Ortsnetz verfügt über den gleichen Ausbau oder ist bis heute auf den gleichen Stand nachgerüstet.

Ist mal wieder wie mit Allem anderen - macht man sich nicht schlau (oder kanns nicht) wird man über den Tisch gezogen.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Toll und wenn das mehrere im Haushalt nutzen, hat man fix die Karte mit dem A.
> Internet über Kabel kann man wirklich echt vergessen. Steht man alleine da ist alles ok, aber sobald mehrere mitspielen, hat es sich schnell ausgeträumt mit dem fixen Internet.
> 
> Ne, ne da genieße ich lieber mein "Glas/Kupferkabel" VDSL 50 wo ich zwar ein paar Euro mehr für zahle, aber dafür auch das bekomme wofür ich auch gezahlt hab. Egal wie viele nun im Haus das I-net des Providers nutzen.



Sorry, aber das ist falsch. Bei uns am Hausanschluss hängen 3 Internetzugänge von Unitymedia. Ich mit 100MBit privat (werden punktgenau erreicht), mein Büro mit 50MBit (werden Punktgenau erreicht) und unser Mieter ebenfalls mit 50 MBit (werden punktgenau erreicht).

Die Vorteile von Kabelinternet im Gegensatz zu DSL sind nämlich: 
- Das die versprochenen Bandbreiten tatsächlich erreicht werden.
- Das die Bandbreiten eben nicht durch die Menge an Leuten beeinträchtigt werden die gleichzeitig ins Netz gehen, denn eine Kopfstelle kann mehrere hundert Haushalte parallel mit gleichbleibend hoher Bandbreite versorgen.

Das ist ja auch irgendwie logisch. Die Übertragungsqualität des Kabel-TV Signals sinkt ja auch nicht wenn mehrere Geräte parallel laufen.



Kondar schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Ich komme auch nur auf ~15,5MB/s mit meinem 128MBit Leitung.
> Auch der Ping ist mit ~10-20 ms in BF3 totaler Mist.
> Liegt sicher nicht am WLan sondern an dem Häuserblock wo eigendlich alle Unitymedia nutzen.
> Danke das Du mich über die Gefahren von Kabel informiert hast.



Dann läuft da irgendwas falsch. Das sind Probleme die normalerweise bei DSL passieren. Ich denke ein Techniker von UM dürfte das beheben können z.B. durch einen Signalverstärker. Der musste bei uns auch getauscht werden, damit die Bandbreiten auch wirklich gegeben sind.

Oder aber, wie schon angesprochen, ist es wahrscheinlicher, dass es am WLAN liegt.



Kurzum. Ich bin seit Jahren begeisterter Unitymedia-Internetkunde. Hohe Bandbreite, die ich auch real erreiche. Dazu jetzt auch 5MBit Upload (reicht für mich).


----------



## jaytech (13. April 2012)

Kondar schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt.
> Ich komme auch nur auf ~15,5MB/s mit meinem 128MBit Leitung.
> Auch der Ping ist mit ~10-20 ms in BF3 totaler Mist.
> Liegt sicher nicht am WLan sondern an dem Häuserblock wo eigendlich alle Unitymedia nutzen.
> ...



Ähmm....warum sollte das nicht am W-Lan liegen? Was hastn für eine Übertragungsrate? 54 Mbit? Falls ja ist das schon logisch, die Leistung ist bei W Lan von so vielen Faktoren abhängig. Entfernung, Empfänger, andere Netze auf dem gleichen Kanal usw. und selbst bei 150 Mbit (theoretisch) sind 15,5 Mbit realistisch. Steck mal das Kabel ran und mach dann mal ein Speedtest, ich wette deine Geschwindigkeit steigt.


----------



## AMD (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

150Mbit down und 5 Mbit up? Haha sehr gut 
Da bin ich mit VDSL 50 mehr zufrieden und dafür zahl ich auch nur 35€  Kabel kann man ohnehin oft vergessen.


----------



## robbe (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



jaytech schrieb:


> Ähmm....warum sollte das nicht am W-Lan liegen? Was hastn für eine Übertragungsrate? 54 Mbit? Falls ja ist das schon logisch, die Leistung ist bei W Lan von so vielen Faktoren abhängig. Entfernung, Empfänger, andere Netze auf dem gleichen Kanal usw. und selbst bei 150 Mbit (theoretisch) sind 15,5 Mbit realistisch. Steck mal das Kabel ran und mach dann mal ein Speedtest, ich wette deine Geschwindigkeit steigt.


 
Lies seinen Beitrag nochmal genauer durch, der steckt voller Ironie.


zum Thema: 150Mbit schön und gut, aber wie viele hier schon angemerkt haben, haperts mal wieder am Upload. Ich habe 15Mbit Upload mit Option auf Verdopplung für 5€/Monat zusätzlich und dazu muss ich kein Business Kunde sein.


----------



## pibels94 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

bin bei Netcologne, hab 18Mbit/s, 1 Mbit/s Upload und das für 25€ im Monat, die Leitung läuft sauber und über 5ms Ping in CoD und CS:S kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen  

von Unitymedia wurde mir bei der Wahl des Anbieters abgeraten, aber scheinbar ist das wie bei allen anderen Anbietern, wenn man so die Meinungen hier vergleicht: mal gibt es positive, mal negative Erfahrungen


----------



## MG42 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Mein Anbieter (kabelbw) hat sogar zurückgeschraubt, der UP betrug damals anno 2009 1/10 (ein zehntel) des Downstremas , was heute auf 1 MBit geschrumpft ist.
Aber viel weniger Probleme als über dieses Kupferkabel .


----------



## Cook2211 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



pibels94 schrieb:


> von Unitymedia wurde mir bei der Wahl des Anbieters abgeraten, aber scheinbar ist das wie bei allen anderen Anbietern, wenn man so die Meinungen hier vergleicht: mal gibt es positive, mal negative Erfahrungen



Genau so ist es. Den perfekten Anbieter gibt es ja sowieso nicht. Wenn ich mal darüber nachdenke was mir über diverse Anbieter (inklusive UM) schon so alles zugetragen wurde.....da schlackert man mit den Ohren


----------



## kingkoolkris (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Hab mir gestern auch das 3Play 100Mbit bestellt 
Die armen Leute aufm Kuhdorf oder tief in der Zone die noch mit 1mbit oder weniger rumgurken 


Habe bisher auch nur positive Erfahrungen mit UM gemacht, aber ich rufe auch nicht jede Woche da wegen irgendnem Kappes an.


----------



## MaJu1337 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Ich bin mit meinen VDSL 50k sehr zufrieden, läuft über 1&1 und schlussendlich über eine Telekom Leitung, hatte bisher auch keine Probleme gehabt.

Daumen Drücken, dass es so weiter läuft


----------



## kingkoolkris (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

aber das Traffic Limit von VDSL gibt's mittlerweile nicht mehr oder? Vor einiger Zeit hat die Telekom doch da ab 100GB gedrosselt oder nicht?


----------



## Research (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das wird leider auch noch ne Weile so bleiben, bis eben das gesamte funk netz in Deutschland fertig ausgebaut ist.
> (LTE 100 mbit/s)


 
Irtum, wir erleben das mit UMTS/GPRS jeden Tag: Sehr schlechter Empfang, ein guter Ping ist 400+ und vollkommene Überbuchung der Funkzellen. Zumal LTE noch schlechter ist als 3G. Bei 4G ist nach wenigen km Schluss.


----------



## AMD (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



kingkoolkris schrieb:


> aber das Traffic Limit von VDSL gibt's mittlerweile nicht mehr oder? Vor einiger Zeit hat die Telekom doch da ab 100GB gedrosselt oder nicht?


 Also meine Leitung wird definitiv nicht gedrosselt und ich hatte auch schon die 1000GB im Monat geschafft...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Greeny schrieb:


> Auch dann wirds nix mit LTE. An Orten, wo DSL ausgebaut ist (egal wie schnell), gibts lt. Telekom keinen LTE-Anschluss.


 
Ja und für was brauchst du dann LTE, wenn du DSL bekommst? 
Dafür wird dessen Geschwindigkeit dank VDSL maximiert.
An vielen Orten ist z.B. gar kein normales DSL möglich, dafür aber dann VDSL 16, 25 oder 50. 



Research schrieb:


> Irtum, wir erleben das mit UMTS/GPRS jeden Tag: Sehr schlechter Empfang, ein guter Ping ist 400+ und vollkommene Überbuchung der Funkzellen. Zumal LTE noch schlechter ist als 3G. Bei 4G ist nach wenigen km Schluss.


Ließ bitte meinen Beitrag genau. Danke.


----------



## Nokia N97mini (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



neo27484 schrieb:


> unitymedia ist ein ziemlich dubioser verein. denen würde ich nicht über den weg trauen. kann gerne jeder nach googlen. ziehen alte leute über den tisch und so ... pfui teufel.


 
Arbeitest du für die Telekom oder warum schreibst du so ein schwachsin ? bin seit jahren bei unitymedia und so etwas ist mir noch nicht passiert .!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Kondar schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Ich komme auch nur auf ~15,5MB/s mit meinem 128MBit Leitung.
> Auch der Ping ist mit ~10-20 ms in BF3 totaler Mist.
> Liegt sicher nicht am WLan sondern an dem Häuserblock wo eigendlich alle Unitymedia nutzen.
> ...



Merkst selbst das dein Ironie geblubber etwas fehl am Platz ist oder?
Ein großes Kabel für alle pro Haus und nicht Häuserblock oder so nen Quark. Zumal du garantiert mit Sicherheit nicht weißt wie viele, welche Geschwindigkeit wie wann nutzen.


----------



## robbe (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Research schrieb:


> Irtum, wir erleben das mit UMTS/GPRS jeden Tag: Sehr schlechter Empfang, ein guter Ping ist 400+ und vollkommene Überbuchung der Funkzellen. Zumal LTE noch schlechter ist als 3G. Bei 4G ist nach wenigen km Schluss.


 
Blödsinn, LTE hat eine höhere Reichweite als sein Vorgänger bei gleichzeitig wesentlich besserer Verbindungsqualität (Ping) und Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## pibels94 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Research schrieb:


> Irtum, wir erleben das mit UMTS/GPRS jeden Tag: Sehr schlechter Empfang, ein guter Ping ist 400+ und vollkommene Überbuchung der Funkzellen. Zumal LTE noch schlechter ist als 3G. Bei 4G ist nach wenigen km Schluss.



so ein Käse..hab schon mein Handy als Hotspot benutzt, bei MW3 und CS:S einen Ping <100 gehabt..


----------



## raetsch (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Vorteile von Kabelinternet im Gegensatz zu DSL sind nämlich:
> - Das die versprochenen Bandbreiten tatsächlich erreicht werden.
> - Das die Bandbreiten eben nicht durch die Menge an Leuten beeinträchtigt werden die gleichzeitig ins Netz gehen, denn eine Kopfstelle kann mehrere hundert Haushalte parallel mit gleichbleibend hoher Bandbreite versorgen.
> 
> Das ist ja auch irgendwie logisch. Die Übertragungsqualität des Kabel-TV Signals sinkt ja auch nicht wenn mehrere Geräte parallel laufen.


 
nein das ist schlicht falsch. egal ob nun kabelnetzbetreiber oder sonstiger provider, die engstelle ist die anbindung ans backbone. aktuell kosten 40gbit/s unglaublich viel. 100gbit/s werden langsam bezahlbar und auch in betrieb genommen.
wahrscheinlich ist eine anbindung mit n*10gbit/s. sehr wahrscheinlich ist die kopfstation mit 10gbit/s ans backbone angebunden (aus kostengründen).

es ist aber absolut nicht logisch, dass die haushalte mit gleichbleibend hoher bandbreite versorgt werden (ok, wenn wir jetzt haare spalten, dann stimmt das, denn die bandbreite ist tatsächlich gleich, wir reden hier aber von übertragungsraten). 

tv signalverteilung erfolgt im grunde wie multicast. ein stream an die regioheadends und die verteilen das weiter. jeder haushalt greift das signal ab. das funktioniert mit internetcontent aber leider nicht. außer vielleicht in china/nordkorea


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



grensen schrieb:


> kann die negativen aussagen über unitymedia absolut nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> was hat mich die telekon und 1&1 beschiessen, in 6 jahren bei der telekom hat sich kein schwein für meine probleme interessiert, abkassiert wurd immer. 1&1 will ich garnicht erst anfang...
> unitymedia in 3 jahren genau ein problem gehabt, was sich per google sogar lösen lies, vor 2 wochen hat der ping angefangen von 10-30 zu springen, modem restart und auch das prob is gelöst.
> ...


 
Sorry, aber das machen andere Anbieter wie die telekom auch. Dann hast du einfach den falschen Ansprechpartner gehabt. Das kann dir aber überall passieren.

Wenn du dir auch selbst nicht Herr wirst und beispielsweise eine Frist setzt und entstandene Kosten zumindest als Guthaben zurückforderst, brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn da nichts passiert.

Von selbst gibt kein Unternehmen der Welt freiwillig Geld dem Kunden rüber. Egal wo!


----------



## Zergoras (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Und was ist mit meiner 64k Leitung? Wird die jetzt erhöht oder wie läuft das? Schließlich zahle ich dafür so viel wie jetzt die 100k kostet. Weiß jemand dazu was?


----------



## robbe (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit meiner 64k Leitung? Wird die jetzt erhöht oder wie läuft das? Schließlich zahle ich dafür so viel wie jetzt die 100k kostet. Weiß jemand dazu was?


 
Da wirst du dich schon selber drum kümmern müssen. Von alleine passiert da sicher nichts.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist falsch. Bei uns am Hausanschluss hängen 3 Internetzugänge von Unitymedia. Ich mit 100MBit privat (werden punktgenau erreicht), mein Büro mit 50MBit (werden Punktgenau erreicht) und unser Mieter ebenfalls mit 50 MBit (werden punktgenau erreicht).
> 
> Die Vorteile von Kabelinternet im Gegensatz zu DSL sind nämlich:
> - Das die versprochenen Bandbreiten tatsächlich erreicht werden.
> ...



Freut mich das es für dich momentan so super dort läuft, allerdings sind solche Fälle eher die Minderheit.
Was glaubst du wie viele Menschen bei uns Wut entbrannt rein stürmen und vom "verdammten" Kabel" auf "normales" Internet wechseln.

Klar heißt es bei den anderen auch "bis zu" aber wenigstens wird dort eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit vorab versprochen und garantiert (z.B. dsl 16.000, wenn verfügbar sind mind. 10.000 garantiert usw.) 
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kann man vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. 

Mir persönlich wäre es bei Kabel viel zu riskant, besonders am Wochenende oder in der Ferienzeit.
Aber wie gesagt, wenn´s funzt ist es super, aber die Realität sieht da leider nicht immer so rosig aus. 



Gruselgurke schrieb:


> Die Download Geschwindigkeiten der Kabel Anbieter sind ja schön und gut aber beim Upload tut sich seit Jahren absolut nichts. Deswegen werde ich mir auch nie einen Kabel Anschluss zulegen, mir sind meine 10Mbit upload bei der Telekom um einiges mehr wert als der theoretisch dreifache download den ich mit so einem Angebot bekommen würde...
> In Zeiten von Cloud services und massiven online backups ist das einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ich hätte eigentlich gehofft das 20 Mbit mal mittlerweile zum Standard werden würden. Oder die Telekom mal ihren Arsch bewegen würde was den FTTH ausbau angeht. Die paar kleinen Städte die sie da bisher versorgen wollen ist doch echt lachhaft.. dazu dann noch die tollen drosselungen nach nur wenigen 100GB traffic.
> Und in anderern Orten surft man noch mit ISDN. Wird wirklich mal Zeit das sich in Deutschland da was tut, das Internet ist somit DER Wirtschaftsfaktor überhaupt.



FTTH ist auch noch momentan in den genannten Städten in der Testphase!
Die Testphase läuft auch noch bis anfang 2013, bis eben weiter ausgebaut wird.

Zum Traffic. 
Bis jetzt gibt es keinen bekannten Fall, bei dem wirklich bei nem traffic von 100gb das i-net für den Rest des Monats gedrosselt wurden ist.
Wenn dir das aber wirklich sorgen bereitet, holst du dir das Fernsehpaket dazu. (4,95 € mehr im Monat)
Dort wird nichts gedrosselt!

Hab selbst Entertain mit VDSL 50 und mal locker nen Verbrauch von 200 gb und mehr im Monat.
Da wird null gedrosselt.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre es bei Kabel viel zu riskant, besonders am Wochenende oder in der Ferienzeit.
> Aber wie gesagt, wenn´s funzt ist es super, aber die Realität sieht da leider nicht immer so rosig aus.



Am Kabel ist nichts riskant. Die Lastverteilung wird dort so geregelt, dass eigentlich immer genügend Bandbreite zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Klar heißt es bei den anderen auch "bis zu" aber wenigstens wird dort eine gewisse Mindestgeschwindigkeit vorab versprochen und garantiert (z.B. dsl 16.000, wenn verfügbar sind mind. 10.000 garantiert usw.)
> Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kann man vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten.


 
Ich möchte mal gern wissen, wo du garantierten 10 MBit/s herbekommst? Als Businesskunde?

Jeder Provider in Deutschland hat sich an eine Grenze von 1/3 zu halten. Das heißt bei einer 16MBit/s Leitung garantiert dir der Provider nur 5MBit/s, erst wenn diese nicht erreicht werden kannst du laut Gesetz vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Da gab es mal einen Richterspruch, dass erst ab unterschreiten von 1/3 der versprochenen Bandbreite eine Nichteinhaltung von vertraglichen Leistungen vorliegt. Das gilt bei der Telekom, 1&1, Vodafone, Kabel Deutschland oder Unity Media und keiner dieser Anbieter Garantiert dir mehr als die 1/3. Höchstens im T-Punkt oder Vodafone Shop, wenn der Mitarbeiter deine Adresse ins System einhackt, wird er dir glaubhaft machen wollen, dass an deinem Standort bis zu 16 MBit/s möglich sind und sogar 10 garantiert. Das ist aber nichts anderes als reines Marketing, auf das du dich hinterher in einem Rechtsstreit nicht beziehen kannst.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Freut mich das es für dich momentan so super dort läuft, allerdings sind solche Fälle eher die Minderheit.
> Was glaubst du wie viele Menschen bei uns Wut entbrannt rein stürmen und vom "verdammten" Kabel" auf "normales" Internet wechseln.



Ahja?... Ich erlebe es hier genau andersrum, dass sogar Geschäftskunden mit SDSL Leitungen der Telekom und wie sie alle heißen entfliehen und falls möglich auf Kabel umsteigen. Diese Menschen, die wutentbrannt reinstürmen und wechseln wollen haben zu 90% keine Ahnung bzw sind an der mangelnden Bandbreite selbst schuld weil sie in ihrem unendlichem IT Wissen selbst irgendwelche Einstellungen vorgenommen haben, die dann nicht die Bandbreite des Anschlusses, wohl aber die ihres Heimnetzes völlig zerlegt haben. Aber dann ist ja wieder der pöse pöse Provider dran schuld.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Am Kabel ist nichts riskant.


 
Wie gesagt...schön das es bei dir so gut läuft, aber kenne sehr viele Fälle wo das nicht der Fall ist.
Also ich erreiche mit meinem "normalen" DSL über 51.000 kbits.



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal gern wissen, wo du garantierten 10 MBit/s herbekommst? Als Businesskunde?
> Jeder Provider in Deutschland hat sich an eine Grenze von 1/3 zu halten. Das heißt bei einer 16MBit/s Leitung garantiert dir der Provider nur 5MBit/s, erst wenn diese nicht erreicht werden kannst du laut Gesetz vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Da gab es mal einen Richterspruch, dass erst ab unterschreiten von 1/3 der versprochenen Bandbreite eine Nichteinhaltung von vertraglichen Leistungen vorliegt. Das gilt bei der Telekom, 1&1, Vodafone, Kabel Deutschland oder Unity Media und keiner dieser Anbieter Garantiert dir mehr als die 1/3. Höchstens im T-Punkt oder Vodafone Shop, wenn der Mitarbeiter deine Adresse ins System einhackt, wird er dir glaubhaft machen wollen, dass an deinem Standort bis zu 16 MBit/s möglich sind und sogar 10 garantiert. Das ist aber nichts anderes als reines Marketing, auf das du dich hinterher in einem Rechtsstreit nicht beziehen kannst.



Wenn vorab Messungen durchgeführt wurden sind und im System steht das DSL 16.000 verfügbar ist, werden 10.000 garantiert. Sorry ist so.
Wenn man natürlich da hingeht und sagt "hey ich will DSL 16.000 haben, mach das mal", dann braucht man sich nicht wundern.


----------



## m-o-m-o (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit meiner 64k Leitung? Wird die jetzt erhöht oder wie läuft das? Schließlich zahle ich dafür so viel wie jetzt die 100k kostet. Weiß jemand dazu was?


 
Ja da sitze ich auch gerade dran. Also im Kundenportal steht dazu nichts. Und mein Vater hat gemeint, dass vor ca. 3 Wochen "Werbung" von Unitymedia im Briefkasten lag, die jetzt natürlich entsorgt ist. Ich werde erst mal im Internet etwas dazu lesen (unitymediaforum.de ist da eigentlich eine gute Anlaufstelle) und wenn das nicht weiterhilft mal eine EMail schreiben.

Ansonsten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wieso so viele Leute das Kabelinternet nicht mögen. OK, ich wohne in einer Gegend mit einem recht hohem Altersdurchschnitt. Ich bekomme von den versprochenen 64 MBit 67-70 MBit und habe einen Ping von 5 ms. Was besseres gibts wohl erst mit einer Direktanbindung ans DE-CIX.
Meine Schwester wohnt in einem recht dicht besiedelten Gebiet mit deutlich geringerem Altersdurchschnitt. Sie bekommt von den versprochenen 32MBit ca. 24 MBit und einen Ping von 10ms. Allerdings könnte das am WLAN gelegen haben, denn ich habe das "mal so auf die Schnelle" gestestet und deswegen kein Kabel gezogen.
Über den Support kann ich auch nicht meckern: Sie haben, nachdem alles eingerichtet wurde, nochmal angerufen und gefragt ob alles in Ordnung sei. Mein Vater hat dann eben beiläufig gesagt dass sich der Router in der Nacht mal resettet hat, aber alles OK ist. Am nächsten Tag wollte uns ein Techniker einen neuen Router vorbeibringen 

Außerdem: Bei der Telekom hatten wir ständig Disconnects, ein rauschendes Telefon (ISDN!), nen 50 ms Ping und 3 MBit. Der Support war auch nicht wirklich hilfreich. Ich denke da fiel die Wahl nicht schwer.

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Das automatisch mitbestellte Sicherheitspaket, das schriftlich gekündigt werden muss. Denn damit ziehen sie wirklich Rentner über den Tisch.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Toll und wenn das mehrere im Haushalt nutzen, hat man fix die Karte mit dem A.
> Internet über Kabel kann man wirklich echt vergessen. Steht man alleine da ist alles ok, aber sobald mehrere mitspielen, hat es sich schnell ausgeträumt mit dem fixen Internet.


 So ein Blödsinn, jeder Kunde erhält ein fixes Frequenzspektrum innerhalb des Kabelnetzes, über das seine Daten gehen. 

Da sieht man es unten am Bildschirmrand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der dicke Strich sind jeweils die Nutzbaren Frequenzbänder (links Upload, in dünn die TV-Kanäle und rechts Download) und davon die grünen die genutzten Frequenzbänder. Die Bänder reichen btw für 100MBit+



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hab selbst Entertain mit VDSL 50 und mal locker nen Verbrauch von 200 gb und mehr im Monat.
> Da wird null gedrosselt.


 Toll. Und ab Morgen drosseln sie dann ab 100GB und du hängst in deinem 24 Monatsvertrag drin. Da kann man sich ja freuen.



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal gern wissen, wo du garantierten 10 MBit/s herbekommst? Als Businesskunde?


 Bei Unitymedia kannst du aktuell für 2 Monate den Anschluß testen und (bei Nichtgefallen) wieder abbestellen. Auch der Wechsel für mich (habe noch Ende März bestellt/Anschluß gelegt bekommen für 64MBit) auf die neuen 100MBit war die Sache eines Anrufes. Nur sollte Unitymedia mal einen anderen Zeitpunkt für das Einspielen neuer Daten in die Fritzbox nutzen als 22:30


----------



## Cook2211 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt...schön das es bei dir so gut läuft, aber kenne sehr viele Fälle wo das nicht der Fall ist.
> Also ich erreiche mit meinem "normalen" DSL über 51.000 kbits.



Nein, das ist nicht nur bei mir so, sondern bei allen Leuten die in meinem Bekanntenkreis Kabelinternet nutzen. Jeder von denen hat zu jeder Tageszeit seine volle Bandbreite, ohne wenn und aber.
DSL macht da was die Bandbreiten angeht wesentlich mehr Probleme


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn vorab Messungen durchgeführt wurden sind und im System steht das DSL 16.000 verfügbar ist, werden 10.000 garantiert. Sorry ist so.
> Wenn man natürlich da hingeht und sagt "hey ich will DSL 16.000 haben, mach das mal", dann braucht man sich nicht wundern.


 
Diese 10MBit/s sind trotzdem nicht vertraglich oder rechtlich bindend, von daher kann man sie sich auch getrost schenken. Zumal ich die Aktualität dieser Vorabmessungen stark anzweifle. Die werden mit Sicherheit für ein Neubaugebiet beim verlegen der Kabel durchgeführt. Wie die Lage allerdings nach einiger Zeit mit mehreren Anschlüssen aussieht ist ne ganz andere Geschichte. Und dass für einen Privatanschluss aktuelle Messdaten vorliegen bezweifle ich auch stark, eher für Businesskunden und das ist sowieso eine ganz andere Baustelle.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> So ein Blödsinn, jeder Kunde erhält ein fixes Frequenzspektrum innerhalb des Kabelnetzes, über das seine Daten gehen.
> 
> Da sieht man es unten am Bildschirmrand:
> 
> ...


Genau, darum gibt es ja auch so viele die sich wegen eines zu geringen donwload beschweren. 
Aber wie gesagt kann auch mal gut ausgehen (beispiel Cook)



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Toll. Und ab Morgen drosseln sie dann ab 100GB und du hängst in deinem 24 Monatsvertrag drin. Da kann man sich ja freuen.


Informier dich bitte! Beim Entertain gibt es keine Drosselung! Ließ dazu meine anderen posts!
Außerdem gibt es bei nem normalen VDSL 50 Tarif keinen bekannten Fall bei dem wirklich das I-net gedrosselt 
wurden ist.



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Diese 10MBit/s sind trotzdem nicht vertraglich oder rechtlich bindend, von daher kann man sie sich auch getrost schenken. Zumal ich die Aktualität dieser Vorabmessungen stark anzweifle. Die werden mit Sicherheit für ein Neubaugebiet beim verlegen der Kabel durchgeführt. Wie die Lage allerdings nach einiger Zeit mit mehreren Anschlüssen aussieht ist ne ganz andere Geschichte. Und dass für einen Privatanschluss aktuelle Messdaten vorliegen bezweifle ich auch stark, eher für Businesskunden und das ist sowieso eine ganz andere Baustelle.


 
Sorry, aber die Leitung wird direkt durchgemessen am System und zur Sicherheit gibt es auch noch telefonisch die Zentrale, die die Leitung direkt noch einmal nachmessen können.
Es kommt auch halt immer darauf an, was für nen Mitarbeiter man bekommt und er das auch wirklich so gewissenhaft durchzieht.
Aber wie gesagt, so etwas kann einem überall passieren.


----------



## raetsch (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Jeder Provider in Deutschland hat sich an eine Grenze von 1/3 zu halten. Das heißt bei einer 16MBit/s Leitung garantiert dir der Provider nur 5MBit/s, erst wenn diese nicht erreicht werden kannst du laut Gesetz vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Da gab es mal einen Richterspruch, dass erst ab unterschreiten von 1/3 der versprochenen Bandbreite eine Nichteinhaltung von vertraglichen Leistungen vorliegt. Das gilt bei der Telekom, 1&1, Vodafone, Kabel Deutschland oder Unity Media und keiner dieser Anbieter Garantiert dir mehr als die 1/3. Höchstens im T-Punkt oder Vodafone Shop, wenn der Mitarbeiter deine Adresse ins System einhackt, wird er dir glaubhaft machen wollen, dass an deinem Standort bis zu 16 MBit/s möglich sind und sogar 10 garantiert. Das ist aber nichts anderes als reines Marketing, auf das du dich hinterher in einem Rechtsstreit nicht beziehen kannst.


 
wenn man bandbreiten zugesagt bekommt, müssen diese auch eingehalten werden, daher darf keiner der mitarbeiter dir irgendwas garantieren. für sowas gibt es die korridore in den agb.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wenn vorab Messungen durchgeführt wurden sind und im System steht das DSL 16.000 verfügbar ist, werden 10.000 garantiert. Sorry ist so.
> Wenn man natürlich da hingeht und sagt "hey ich will DSL 16.000 haben, mach das mal", dann braucht man sich nicht wundern.


 
ist nicht ganz korrekt.
die 10mbit müssen erfüllt sein, um iptv zu bekommen, ein doubleplay anschluss liegt weiterhin bei den ca 7mbit/s garantiert (Korridor und gilt nur für die telekom, bei vodafone gibts auch schon ab 6mbit/s iptv).
vorab gibts auch keine messungen, sondern anhand der dämpfungsgrenzen festgelegte reichweiten. und auch dies nur zum apl, wobei hier aber ein ordentlicher puffer dabei ist, bzw. man normalerweise nur in frankfurt probleme bekommt, wenn die endleitung vom 2.ug ins 50.og muss.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



raetsch schrieb:


> wenn man bandbreiten zugesagt bekommt, müssen diese auch eingehalten werden, daher darf keiner der mitarbeiter dir irgendwas garantieren. für sowas gibt es die korridore in den agb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Falsch. Bei der Telekom darf IPTV sprich Entertain erst mit DSL 16+ oder VDSL 16 verkauft werden.
Ich weiß, das wurde damals noch mit weniger gemacht, darauf hin gab es aber eine Abmahnung. Seitdem muss diese Mindestgeschwindiglkeit für das TV Paket garantiert werden. 

Edit:
Okay kapiert...du sprichst  von der garantierten Geschwindigkeit bei triple play mit DSL 16. 
Sorry. Jetzt hab ich es kapiert.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Genau, darum gibt es ja auch so viele die sich wegen eines zu geringen donwload beschweren.
> Aber wie gesagt kann auch mal gut ausgehen (beispiel Cook)


Ja das sind wahrscheinlich so Experten, die ihren 100MBit-Anschluß per 54Mbps WLAN vermessen und sich wundern, warum nur 2 MB/s ankommen.

Ich kenne niemanden mit Kabelanschluß (und ich kenne reichlich), die Probleme haben, auch nicht während der Hochzeiten. Zumal in Hochzeiten auch DSL Probleme kriegen kann (Interferenz zwischen den Kabeln z.B.).



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Informier dich bitte! Beim Entertain gibt es keine Drosselung! Ließ dazu meine anderen posts!
> Außerdem gibt es bei nem normalen VDSL 50 Tarif keinen bekannten Fall bei dem wirklich das I-net gedrosselt wurden ist.


 Dann hat das die Telekom aufgrund des Drucks wohl zurückgenommen. Aber bei den FTTH-Anschlüßen fangen sie ja wieder an und drosseln eine 100 bzw 200MBit Leitung auf 384KBit (!). So ein Witz.

Abgesehen davon wäre mir VDSL eh zu langsam und die Telekom kann erst dann sagen, ob VDSL möglich ist, wenn normales DSL von ihnen liegt. Ne Danke. 

Da ist Unitymedia einfach viel kundenfreundlicher und flotter. Normalerweise kommt (nach Neubestellung) der Techniker von Unitymedia innerhalb einer Woche und ist nach 4 Stunden fertig mit allem. In der Zeit hat die Telekom nichtmal angefangen den Auftrag zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Research (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

So, da wird man im Forum praktisch als Lügner bezeichnet wenn man seine Situation schildert und andere, mit vollkommen anderen Bedingungen, abweichende Ergebnisse erhalten. 

Nochmal: Bei mir ist der Turm vollkommen überbucht. Ping von 400+ ist schon sehr gut. Es geht bis 30.000 und mehr. Updates z.B. von Flash sind nicht möglich da die Antwortzeiten zu hoch sind. Selbst direkt am Turm, mit vollem Empfang sieht es nicht besser aus.
Auch ist mir bi jetzt kein zufriedener UMTS Kunde begegnet, der keine Alternativen hat. Schön das es bei euch so prima funktioniert. Beim Rest nicht. Oder warum versuchen alle über Kabel/Glasfaser DSL zu erhalten? Besucht einfach mal geteilt.de. 

Vom LTE werden wir nichts erhalten: Sperrgebiet.

Zur Reichweite: Ich werde mich bemühen einen Testbericht zu finden. Laut einem von Heise (war Heft??) hat man nach 4 km nur noch DSL-Light. Das muss ich aber erst nochmal nachschlagen.


----------



## Fexzz (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Ich selbst bin Kabelkunde (bei Kabel Deutschland, nicht bei UM) und bin mittlerweile auch sehr zufrieden. In den ersten 2 Monaten hatte ich das Problem,
 dass die Leitung Abends gerne mal überlastet war (statt 32k nur 5-8) und daraufhin hab ich bei KD nachgefragt. Dort wurde mir gesagt, 
dass bis zum Jahresbeginn (2012) in einem Dorf etwas weiter entfernt neue Kabel gelegt werden um das Problem zu beheben, da ein starker Zuwachs an Kabel Kunden zu vermelden war. 
Und siehe da, seit Jahresbeginn hab ich 99% der Zeit meine vollen 32k (4-4,4 Mbit/s Download) und hatte bisher noch keinen einzigen Tag an dem das Internet garnicht ging, 
nichtmal für 'ne Stunde oder so.

Hab mich natürlich vorher auch sehr informiert über KD und auch sehr negatives gelesen, aber trotzdem war es mir das Risiko wert 
(einzige alternative wäre hier Telekom 4k Leitung für 39€ gewesen oder 1&1 mit "Anbindung ans eigene Netz per Fernschaltung(oder so ein Blödsinn für 5€ extra...)).

Außerdem muss ich sagen, fand ich den Service von KD bisher auch sehr zufriedenstellend (Die haben mir ein komplettes Kabel vom HÜP bis in meine Dachgeschosswohnung für Lau gelegt.(Erstanschluss wird von KD immer zu 100% übernommen, keine Ahnung ob das bei allen anderen auch so ist.))

Alles in allem bin ich top zufrieden und würde jedem Kabel weiterempfehlen.


----------



## raetsch (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden mit Kabelanschluß (und ich kenne reichlich), die Probleme haben, auch nicht während der Hochzeiten. Zumal in Hochzeiten auch DSL Probleme kriegen kann (Interferenz zwischen den Kabeln z.B.).



man erinnere sich noch an solche nachrichten seitens kabel deutschland:
_Die Geschwindigkeit schwankt je nach Auslastung der Internetleitung. In der Zeit von 18:00 – 22.00 Uhr ist die Auslastung in der Regel am höchsten. Nutzen Sie das Internet nach Möglichkeit außerhalb dieses Zeitraums. So profitieren Sie von deutlich höheren Geschwindigkeiten_.

das ist zwar meines wissens nicht mehr aufgetreten und passiert auch nur regional, aber es ist/war das problem von überlasteten kopfstationen.

Drosselung wird auch bei den kabelnetzbetreibern bald ein thema. spätestens nämlich dann, wenn keine kunden mehr gewonnen werden, aber der traffic steigt.
kdg hat auch noch den schlechten ruf anhängen, anno 2008 einzelne services gedrosselt zu haben.


zusammenfassend ist es das intel/amd-, Nvidia/amd- oder was auch immer euch einfällt problem. jeder der provider hat in seinem weissen fell einige schwarze flecken.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



raetsch schrieb:


> das ist zwar meines wissens nicht mehr aufgetreten und passiert auch nur regional, aber es ist/war das problem von überlasteten kopfstationen.


 Das gleiche Problem hast du aber mit defakto jedem Anschluß. Auch ein VDSL-DSLAM kann überlastet werden vom Backbone. Die Frage ist halt, wie schnell reagiert wird und der Backbone aufgebohrt wird.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Jede Variante hat halt 2 Seiten. Da sind Provider wie Telekom & Co selbstverständlich nicht von ausgenommen.
Aber zu sagen: "iiiiihh, der eine ist nur gut und der andere nur schlecht", ist Kindergarten.


----------



## Zergoras (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

So ich habe mal die Hotline befragt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Tarif bestehen bleibt und auch nicht auf oder abgestuft wird.
Die alten Tarife scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben, sprich 16k, 32k, 64k und 128k, die sollen wohl auslaufen.


----------



## raetsch (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem hast du aber mit defakto jedem Anschluß. Auch ein VDSL-DSLAM kann überlastet werden vom Backbone. Die Frage ist halt, wie schnell reagiert wird und der Backbone aufgebohrt wird.



absolut, atm-dslams sind von haus aus überbucht.


----------



## ReVan1199 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> So ich habe mal die Hotline befragt. Mir wurde gesagt, dass der Tarif bestehen bleibt und auch nicht auf oder abgestuft wird.
> Die alten Tarife scheint es aber nicht mehr zu geben, sprich 16k, 32k, 64k und 128k, die sollen wohl auslaufen.


 
Komisch, habe letzte Woche Donnerstag da angerufen und mein 64k Vertrag wurde jetzt umsonst auf 100k erweitert, bzw. kriege ich jetzt sogar 114k
Versuch es einfach nochmal, vielleicht klappt es diesmal.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



ReVan1199 schrieb:


> Komisch, habe letzte Woche Donnerstag da angerufen und mein 64k Vertrag wurde jetzt umsonst auf 100k erweitert, bzw. kriege ich jetzt sogar 114k
> Versuch es einfach nochmal, vielleicht klappt es diesmal.


 War bei mir auch nur ein Anruf und nen paar Tage später wurde von 70 auf 112 MBit hochgestuft. Schon nett so 12-13MB/s 

Aber mein Anschluß lief eh erst 2 Tage, hab auch der Hotline gesagt sie können gern meine Mindestlaufzeit hochstufen 

Ach ja, noch ein RIESEN Vorteil von Kabel: Kein Zwangstrennung und quasi eine feste IP 




majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Jede Variante hat halt 2 Seiten. Da sind Provider wie Telekom & Co selbstverständlich nicht von ausgenommen.
> Aber zu sagen: "iiiiihh, der eine ist nur gut und der andere nur schlecht", ist Kindergarten.


 Würde ich auch sagen, wenn ich bei der Telekom wäre


----------



## Zergoras (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Wollen die mich verarschen? Ich will auch... :/


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen, wenn ich bei der Telekom wäre


 
Wer sagt das ich bei der Telekom bin? 
Zumal schon seltsam, das du selbst so einen einfachen post nicht verstehst.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Wer sagt das ich bei der Telekom bin?
> Zumal schon seltsam, das du selbst so einen einfachen post nicht verstehst.


Ähm - du?



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hab selbst Entertain mit VDSL 50 und mal locker nen Verbrauch von 200 gb und mehr im Monat.
> Da wird null gedrosselt.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

So, ich schreibe mal meine Erfahrung hier her, die ich mit Kabeldeutschland bisher gemacht habe. 

Vor gut einem Jahr haben wir den 60 Mbit Vertrag gebucht, wovon immer alles ankam. Ausfälle gab es Internetseitig nie. Das Telefon hingegen viel 2-3 mal kurz aus. Aber zu allem Überfluss hat man ja trotzdem noch T-Online, die es seit 2001 nicht schaffen ein schnelleres Internet als DSL 1000 zu liefern, immerhin läuft das Inet ohne Ausfälle. 

Letzten Monat hat uns KBD angerunfen und haben gesagt, dass sie "nur" noch den 100 Mbit Vertrag anbieten und der 60er Vertrag somit auf 100 Mbit umgestellt wird. In der Regel kommen davon auch immer 100 Mbit an, nur manchmal sind es "nur" 70 Mbit downstream, der Ping liegt immer so bei 5-10ms. 

Also wir sind mit KBD sehr zufrieden, auch der Service stimmt, was bei der Telekom einfach nicht so ist. (zumindest bei uns, um das nicht so zu verallgemeinern)


----------



## dgcss (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Wie man lesen Kann gibts einfach zu viele Meinungen. Die die es haben, lieben es , und die mit Kupferleitung wollen auf Ihre leitung nicht verzichten. habe/Musste beides nehmen und komme für mich selbst einfach zu dem Entschluss das ich mit meiner Glas(bis Verteiler)/Kupferleitung einfach besser bedient bin.

Dazu würde ich niemals jemanden empfehlen zu Unity zu wechseln. Wenn man dort einmal im Register steht, dann sind die schlimmer wie AOL mit Ihren Werbe-CDs oder die Zeugen Jehovas. Hab ca 3/7 Tagen Ihre Müllwerbung im Briefkasten. Wollte erst sollche Aktionen reissen wie bei AOL (Alle CDs sammeln und mit nem Tieflader vor der Zentrale abkippen).

Zudem hieß UnityMedia vorher ISH. Alleine Unter diesen Name ISH haben sie Ihr wahres Gesicht gezeigt , das es einfach ein Abzocker- und Betrügerverein ist.
Wir hatten mal in einer Altbauwohnung ohne TV Anschluss gewohnt (Musste TV via Schüssel empfangen. Eine Telefondose gabs wohl aber liess nur sehr schlechte werte durch 2000k). Alle Hausbewohner (Bzw komplette Str.) haben Rechnungen von ISH bekommen, obwohl keiner ein Vertrag (auch nicht über Mietvertrag, da es keine TV Dose und somit auch TV Verteiler gab) mit denen Abgeschlossen hat. Somit durften sich knapp 400 Leute aus meiner Str sich mit deren Gerichtsvollziehern , Anwälten und zu guter Letzt auch Vor Gericht rumprügeln. Bei denen kann man 1000x sagen das man kein Vertrag mit denen hat, und das man keine Werbung will....das interessiert die nicht..... und nach dem Urteil kam von dem Beauftragten Sprecher nur ..... hättet Ihr doch kurz ein Brief geschrieben das Ihr uns nicht empfangen könnt und kein Vertrag habt, hätten wir das ganze hier ersparen können .... Ähm 400 Personen x ca 20 Briefe + Je 10-30 Anrufe ......Ähm wie viel/oft Brauchen die noch auf den Hinterkopf damit die was merken.

Mein abschliessender Satz: Wir wollten für unsere Aktuelle Wohnung wieder (wie sonst auch) eine Kupferleitung von Tcom. Unser TV Verteiler läuft über (RATET MAL) Unity..... und ist in der Miete mit inbegriffen und siehe da..... nach über ein Halbes Jahrzehnt kommen wieder 3x die Woche UM Werbung + 1 Brief ......Begleichen sie doch Bitte bei uns Ihre offenen Beiträge.........nach erhalt können wir ihnen ebenfalls eine Internetleitung zu günstigen Tarifen anbieten.....

Ich sage nur soviel .... den Prozess hatte ich damals gewonnen....habe von so an 0€ Schulden bei denen. Bei den Waldorfschülern kommt bei 0€ + 0€ nunmal ein schönen Betrag von knapp 7000€ zustande


----------



## Memphys (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Das wird leider auch noch ne Weile so bleiben, bis eben das gesamte funk netz in Deutschland fertig ausgebaut ist.
> (LTE 100 mbit/s)


 
100 MBit? Der war gut... wenn du alleine online bist vielleicht. Diese Möchtegerntechnik liefert auf ein Riesengebiet eine Maximalbandbreite von 3,5 Gbit/s für alle (irgendwie in dem Dreh, kA wieviel genau)...


----------



## Cook2211 (13. April 2012)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Aber zu allem Überfluss hat man ja trotzdem noch T-Online, die es seit 2001 nicht schaffen ein schnelleres Internet als DSL 1000 zu liefern, immerhin läuft das Inet ohne Ausfälle.



In unserer Straße liefert T-Online "satte" 2MBit. Per DSL sind bei uns im Ort nur rund 6-8MBit drin.
Die volle Dröhung gibt es bei uns nur bei Unitymedia. 


Die Wachstumsraten der Kabelanbieter bei 2/3 Play Angeboten sprechen entgegen dem was hier behauptet wird durchaus dafür, dass diese Bandbreiten eben keine "Glückssache" sind.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Wachstumsraten der Kabelanbieter bei 2/3 Play Angeboten sprechen durchaus dafür, dass diese Bandbreiten eben keine "Glückssache" sind.


Sind sie auch nicht.

Der Kabelanschluß läuft nunmal über ein deutlich teureres Koax-Kabel mit deutlich höherer Bandbreite. Die Telekom muss bei DSL mit zwei Klingeldrähten auskommen.

Hier mal eine Grafik, ist aber von Unitymedia:
Dateiocsis operating distance.jpg

Wobei der heutige EuroDocsis-Standard wohl bis 400MBit/s geeignet ist, allerdings machen die aktuell benutzten Fritzboxen eh bei weniger als 250MBit/s dicht


----------



## sensitron (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Ich hab Dsl 6000 und kann leider kein Kabelanschluss von KabelDeutschland bekommen wegen meinem Vermieter... Es nervt echt mit 6000er DSL in einer WG zu leben. Vorallem wenn alle 3 Zocken oder einer was läd macht es sich direkt bemerkbar. Davor hab ich im Studentenwohnheim gewohnt und dank dem Fraunhofer Institut 100Mbit gehabt... umsonst... bis zu 11mb/s up- & downstream und ein Ping zwischen 4 und 6 ms waren da normal


----------



## Cook2211 (13. April 2012)

flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Grafik, ist aber von Unitymedia


 
Interessant. Danke für den Link.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



sensitron schrieb:


> Es nervt echt mit 6000er DSL in einer WG zu leben. Vorallem wenn alle 3 Zocken oder einer was läd macht es sich direkt bemerkbar.


 QoS (Quality of Service) korrekt eingerichtet?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ähm - du?


 
??? Ja, hab nen tarif da, aber nicht das ich dort arbeite. 



Memphys schrieb:


> 100 MBit? Der war gut... wenn du alleine online bist vielleicht. Diese Möchtegerntechnik liefert auf ein Riesengebiet eine Maximalbandbreite von 3,5 Gbit/s für alle (irgendwie in dem Dreh, kA wieviel genau)...


 
Du weißt schon was Beispiele sind, oder?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> ??? Ja, hab nen tarif da, aber nicht das ich dort arbeite.


 Ich hab auch nie gesagt, dass du da arbeitest. Das war in Bezug auf Kunde bei der Telekom


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

ooooookay. gerafft.


----------



## cloth82 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Interessante Neuigkeiten, das werde ich doch gleich mal antesten und ein kostenloses Upgrade von 64 auf 100 versuchen ^^ 
Die Veränderung auf QAM64 in meiner FritzBox habe ich bereits bemerkt. BTW: Kann es sein, dass seitdem mehr unkorrigierbare Fehler auftreten? 

Grüße


----------



## GTA 3 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Hoffentlich zieht Kabel BW nach. Die 50k Leitung ist langsam langweilig geworden.


----------



## p5yc0s0ciAl (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Mal ne doofe Frage. Ich hatte im Januar 2Play mit 32Mbit schalten lassen. Wird das dann standartmäßig auf die 50Mbit geändert oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Cook2211 (13. April 2012)

p5yc0s0ciAl schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne doofe Frage. Ich hatte im Januar 2Play mit 32Mbit schalten lassen. Wird das dann standartmäßig auf die 50Mbit geändert oder wie läuft das?



Ich musste die Hotline anrufen


----------



## p5yc0s0ciAl (13. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Ok. Danke. Dann werd ich das die Tage mal machen. Find ich irgendwie grad lustig, dass ich die ganzen Veränderungen bei UM erst heute mitbekomm. Anderes Logo, Plakate draußen etc. Man könnte echt meinen, ich leb im Keller.


----------



## Henry1694 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

ich mit meinem 16.000er Vertrag von 1&1 hab nicht mal 300 kb iweo wenn ich was lade sprich ich lade was von chip oder mit jdownloader ooder sonst was maximale download rate vielt 300 kb  und dazu noch unstabil..praktisch ne 2.000-3.000eer Leitung  und ihr mit eurem 50.000er xD bin ziemlich neidisch


----------



## omega™ (14. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Hast du mal bei 1&1 nachgefragt wo dran es denn liegen kann, dass ist ja unnormal auch wenn es immer heißt bis zu 16.000er Leitung, aber ich glaub wohl kaum das der nächste Knotenpunkt soweit weg ist.


----------



## alexey2K (14. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Hab meine Leitung gestern von 64MBit auf 100Mbit hochstocken lassen, ohne Mehrkosten. Zusätzlich noch Digital TV Allstars bekommen...alles für den gleichen Preis wie vorher. Finde ich super...allerdings sehe ich das mit dem Upload genau so...mindestens 10Mbit sollten da schon drin sein...


----------



## DAkuma (14. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Hach ja 100mbit...mir würde schon ne 16000er bzw. 32000er reichen aber ich komm ja net ma auf 6000er. Bei 2000 DSL ist hier schluss, Kabel gibts net. Und mit der LTE-Verarsche brauch mir kein Anbieter hier kommen mein traffic is zu hoch für den mist.


----------



## Low (15. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Wir hatten auch kurz Unitymedia, unser Telefon ging bei dem Verein nie und sind dann später vom Vertrag zurück getreten.


----------



## Anchorage (16. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Gruselgurke schrieb:


> Die Download Geschwindigkeiten der Kabel Anbieter sind ja schön und gut aber beim Upload tut sich seit Jahren absolut nichts. Deswegen werde ich mir auch nie einen Kabel Anschluss zulegen, mir sind meine 10Mbit upload bei der Telekom um einiges mehr wert als der theoretisch dreifache download den ich mit so einem Angebot bekommen würde...
> In Zeiten von Cloud services und massiven online backups ist das einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Ich hätte eigentlich gehofft das 20 Mbit mal mittlerweile zum Standard werden würden. Oder die Telekom mal ihren Arsch bewegen würde was den FTTH ausbau angeht. Die paar kleinen Städte die sie da bisher versorgen wollen ist doch echt lachhaft.. dazu dann noch die tollen drosselungen nach nur wenigen 100GB traffic.
> Und in anderern Orten surft man noch mit ISDN. Wird wirklich mal Zeit das sich in Deutschland da was tut, das Internet ist somit DER Wirtschaftsfaktor überhaupt.



Hallo?! ich habe 1,3 Mbit upload da würd ich liebend gern Wechseln zu Unitymedia .


----------



## L-man (16. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Unitymedia ist der letzte Verein. Total aggressive Werbung. Ich möchte vor allem Studenten vor denen warnen. Eigendlich alle Anbieter lassen dich aus deinem Vertrag raus wenn du z.B. umziehst weil der Studienort wechselt oder man in die Praxisphase geht, Unitymedia nicht. Das ganze hat ein Kumpel grade durch.


----------



## cloth82 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Ich glaube das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich und es wird womöglich bei derartigen Entscheidungen auch nach Kriterien geurteilt, die wir nicht kennen oder bestenfalls erraten können (Zahlungsmoral, Nutzungsverhalten, Vertragslaufzeit, durchgeführte Upgrades, etc. landen wahrscheinlich in einem Scoring, nachdem dem Hotliner eine Tendenz zum möglichen Entgegenkommen angezeit wird, oder nicht). 

Ich habe bei nahezu allen anderen Anbietern nur Mist erlebt und bin mit UM bisher sehr zufrieden. Bei technischen Problemen stand der Techniker schon am nächsten Tag auf der Matte (unter Anderem wurde die FritzBox 6360 wegen Hardwareproblemen - was in den Zuständigkeitsbreich von AVM fällt - insgesamt 3x getauscht) und es wurden zudem noch Gutschriften auf die Rechnungen gebucht und das ohne dass ich extra hätte danach fragen müssen, auch Wechsel in andere Tarife waren jederzeit möglich und bei mittlerweile drei Umzügen lief jedes Mal alles glatt. Einzig und allein die Vergabe neuer Kundennummern ist etwas undurchsichtig, aber bei Fragen gibt es immernoch die kostenlose und freundliche Kundenhotline, wo andere Anbieter sich erfahrungsgemäß auch noch eine dicke Scheibe Beispielhaftigkeit abschneiden können!


----------



## Toffelwurst (16. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



L-man schrieb:


> Unitymedia ist der letzte Verein. Total aggressive Werbung. Ich möchte vor allem Studenten vor denen warnen. Eigendlich alle Anbieter lassen dich aus deinem Vertrag raus wenn du z.B. umziehst weil der Studienort wechselt oder man in die Praxisphase geht, Unitymedia nicht. Das ganze hat ein Kumpel grade durch.


 
Ich glaube da auch eher dran, "Wies in den Wald hineinruft, so schallts heraus"
Und eine Vorläufige Vertragsauflösung ist immer Kulanz und wenn man sein Leben halbwegs im Griff hat und es gelernt hat zu planen, dann kann man solche Situationen schon von vornherein umgehen.


----------



## Lichterflug (16. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



grensen schrieb:


> kann die negativen aussagen über unitymedia absolut nicht nachvollziehen.


 
Ich bin seit 4 Jahren bei der Telekom und hatte nur einen Defekt. Freitag Abend 19 Uhr Support angerufen, Samstag Morgen um 10 Uhr stand der Telekom-Techniker vor der Tür, 30min später lief wieder alles. *WOW* !

Positive Erlebnisse hört man nunmal sehr viel seltener aus negative Erfahrungen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Ich bin auch bei der Telekom aber:
Positiv
1. tel. und direkt Support immer freundlich
2. Entstörung wird sofort ausgeführt
3. Stabile Leitung (Ping)
4. kostenlose Hotline
Negativ
1. Ausbau (nur Städte)
2. Endgeräte (AVM mit Telekom-Software immer lite)
3. Preis immer zu teuer
4. habe 16.000 plus aber nie steht sie zur Verfügung, von Upload ganz zu schweigen (13.466/756KBit/s)
5. VDSL wurde zum 15.3.2012 verspochen aber..... nix ist.

Fazit: Trauriger Internetausbau und Weltweit liegen wir sehr weit hinten.  

@tropic was ist schon 150mbit Leitung, in Leipzig gibt es die *1GBit/s(1000MBit/s)* Leitung :
Downloads mit bis zu 1000 Mbit/s
Uploads mit bis zu 20 Mbit/s
an! Internet, Telefon, Fernsehen. Für Leipzig aus Leipzig.: Option 1000



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Was nützen solche harten Downloadraten wenn die Server und später die Peripherie limitiert, genau - gar nichts.
Ich habe ja bald das Zeitalter mit meiner Brief(ISDN-)taube durchschlagen und muss sagen, das wenn man sich einsetzt und Förderung erhält, was durchaus Jahre in Anspruch nimmt, die Telekom selbst Kuhdörfer mit 16k Internet ausstattet, was für Ottonormal reicht. Die Telekom hat im Vergleich höhere Preise, aber dafür läuft's auch immer bzw ist relativ flexibel (Auswahl, Wechsel, Angebot).
Finde jedenfalls das bei diesen Dumpingpreisen auch immer irgendwo was auf der Strecke bleiben muss. Mit ISDN zahlt man eben im Schnitt 100€ im Monat und jetzt beschweren sich manche das sie für 16k im Monat ~40€ bezahlen? Na dieses Verhalten muss man nicht analysieren, bringt nichts. 
Jedenfalls ist es eine gute Sache solche Anbindungen, wenn sie jetzt auch noch gut genutzt werden wie bei der Telekom mit VDSL und Fernsehen, ist es eine feine Sache, ansonsten soll sich jeder mal ein Wochenende ISDN zu Gemüte führen und dann über DSL meckern.


----------



## ReVan1199 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was nützen solche harten Downloadraten wenn die Server und später die Peripherie limitiert, genau - gar nichts.
> Ich habe ja bald das Zeitalter mit meiner Brief(ISDN-)taube durchschlagen und muss sagen, das wenn man sich einsetzt und Förderung erhält, was durchaus Jahre in Anspruch nimmt, die Telekom selbst Kuhdörfer mit 16k Internet ausstattet, was für Ottonormal reicht. Die Telekom hat im Vergleich höhere Preise, aber dafür läuft's auch immer bzw ist relativ flexibel (Auswahl, Wechsel, Angebot).
> Finde jedenfalls das bei diesen Dumpingpreisen auch immer irgendwo was auf der Strecke bleiben muss. Mit ISDN zahlt man eben im Schnitt 100€ im Monat und jetzt beschweren sich manche das sie für 16k im Monat ~40€ bezahlen? Na dieses Verhalten muss man nicht analysieren, bringt nichts.
> Jedenfalls ist es eine gute Sache solche Anbindungen, wenn sie jetzt auch noch gut genutzt werden wie bei der Telekom mit VDSL und Fernsehen, ist es eine feine Sache, ansonsten soll sich jeder mal ein Wochenende ISDN zu Gemüte führen und dann über DSL meckern.


 
Wozu gibt es Downthemall und co? Damit schaffe ich mit meiner Leitung die volle Auslastung, was bei 114k Leitung 14,25mb/sek sind
Ohne die Programme stimmt es leider, da man sehr selten das von einem Server bekommt.


----------



## onliner (18. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Schön für alle die schnelle Leitungen bekommen. 

Ich werde hoffentlich mit meiner TDSL 2Mbit (Gedrosselt wegen mehrparteienhaus von 6Mbit down auf max3,5-4mbit)  umwechseln zu Cablesurf.de
Tarife | www.cablesurf.de (KabelMedienService)
Und da werd ich schauen das ich mir auch für *cablesurf 80.000 *bis zu 80000 	kbit/s 24,95   € hole ! Wers nicht glauben mag, auch in München sind nicht alle schnell unterwegs 
Das Kuriose an unserer leitung ist, das die Telekom sogar mir Offiziel telefonisch bestätigt hat ich soll DSL über Kabel bestellen


----------



## Magic12345 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Bevor sie immer schnellere (sinnlosere) Verträge anbieten, sollen sie lieber mal nach den Gegenden/Strassen schauen, wo Kabel nicht geht. Tut da mal was!!

P.S.
Die Oma von nebenan BRAUCHT KEIN 100 Mbit. *Schwachsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cook2211 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



Magic12345 schrieb:


> Bevor sie immer schnellere (sinnlosere) Verträge anbieten, sollen sie lieber mal nach den Gegenden/Strassen schauen, wo Kabel nicht geht. Tut da mal was!!



UM baut die Verfügbarkeit des Kabelinternets stetig weiter aus.
Und was soll an schnelleren Bandbreiten sinnlos sein? Die Anforderungen an die Internetleitung steigen stetig. Von daher ist es sehr sinnvoll, dass die Bandbreiten ebenfalls stetig erhöht werden.
Und in Haushalten, in denen sich mehrere Geräte eine Leitung teilen, sind hohe Bandbreiten ebenfalls mehr als sinnvoll. So kann man an Gerät 1 Filme laden, mit Gerät 2 die neuesten Updates ziehen und hat dann immer noch Bandbreite, um mit Gerät 3 im Netz zu surfen.



> Die Oma von nebenan BRAUCHT KEIN 100 Mbit. *Schwachsinn!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Wen interessiert denn bitte die Oma von nebenan.
Mich interessiert mein eigener Zugang, und ich bin mehr als froh 100Mbit zu haben (Steam, HD-Filme und HD-TV-Serien....).
Zum Beispiel den 11GB Patch für The Witcher 2 über Steam mit 12MB/s zu laden ist schon eine feine Sache.
Von daher, nix Schwachsinn. Bitte weiter so, liebe Kabelnetzbetreiber


----------



## grubsnek (19. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> V
> Dazu zählen die Internetangebote:
> -10 MBit Down / 1 MBit Up für 15€/Monat
> -50 MBit Down / 2.5 MBit Up für 20€/Monat
> ...



Ich finde die Angebote gut. Schnell und günstig. Wo gibt es sonst schon 100Mbit/s für 25€. Und wer mehr Upload brauch bekommt 100Mbit/s Upload für 35€. Immer sehr noch billig. 
Hoffentlich zieht Kabel Deutschland bald nach.

Ich selbst habe 32Mbit/s von Kabel Deutschland. Bin sehr zufrieden. Die Geschwindigkeit kommt am. Downloads laufen mit 3,7-4,0Mb/s. 
Ausfälle über mehrere Stunden war in den villeicht 5 Jahren, in denen ich nun Kunde bin, zwei zu verbuchen. Davon war aufgrund von Beschädigungen bei Baumaßnahmen auch TV und logischerweise Telefon betroffen.

Ich weiß den derzeitigen Stand nicht, allerdings war vor einiger Zeit von der Telekom trotz Glasfaserleitungen nur DSL 2000 verfügbar. Der Online Check sagt, es sei weder DSL noch VDSL verfügbar. Mitten in der Stadt


----------



## raetsch (19. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

das hast du aber falsch verstanden, der upload ist max 5mbit/s. die option sind 150mbit/s im 100mbit/s vertrag.


----------



## Biohazard92 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*

Da die Telekom weiterhin nur max. 800 kbit/s Downstream mir für unseren teuren Vertrag in unserem 1300-Einwohner Dorf anbietet und Unitymedia nicht verfügbar ist nützt mir das alles nichts 

Ich hab ja mit T-Mobile nicht mal Netzempfang -.- 

Der Ausbau in Deutschland ist teilweise echt unter aller Kanone.


----------



## grubsnek (19. April 2012)

*AW: Unitymedia bietet neue Kabelverträge bis 150MBit/s an*



raetsch schrieb:


> das hast du aber falsch verstanden, der upload ist max 5mbit/s. die option sind 150mbit/s im 100mbit/s vertrag.


 
Oh


----------



## ile (20. April 2012)

Wtf, was will ich mit 150 down, wenn der up so beschissen ist?!  Der sollte mindestens 20 haben bei 150 down!


----------

